# Type of Sprinkler head for vanity strip



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

I plan to add irrigation to the vanity strip between my sidewalk and the street. What type of heads are people using for this application? I'd like to minimize the water I throw on the sidewalk and street but the strip is quite thin. Is it standard to put heads directly down the center of the strip throwing 360 degrees or go with sides every other? here is the shape of the space i'm working with.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

This thread has a lot of good information for anybody else coming across this with a similar question - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3024


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

How wide is it? If it's 5', you can use PRS 30/40 heads with MP Rotator Right/Left Corner Strips, for the ends/corners, and MP Side Strips along the sides.

Check out page 3 here for the specs:
https://www.hunterindustries.com/sites/default/files/CA-Cutsheet-MP-Rotator-US.pdf


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

spaceman_spiff said:


> How wide is it? If it's 5', you can use PRS 30/40 heads with MP Rotator Right/Left Corner Strips, for the ends/corners, and MP Side Strips along the sides.
> 
> Check out page 3 here for the specs:
> https://www.hunterindustries.com/sites/default/files/CA-Cutsheet-MP-Rotator-US.pdf


I have some RVAN in other places of my yard so i'll be using them! I just learned about the strip specific heads which answered my own question. What you linked is the MP version of the same head. Thanks for the reply!

https://store.rainbird.com/r-van-sst-5x30-ft-side-strip-pattern-rotary-nozzles.html

I'm thinking with these i can use a corner head on either end and 4 of these between and get decent coverage.


----------

